# Solved: Lost Folders.dbx files for Outlook Express



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

I am having the same problem as so many others seem to be having with Outlook Express and I did all that was mentioned in the previous postings. The thing is, I don't have any folders.dbx files. Silly me, tried to fix it by searching in Google. One of the things in a site I found said to delete the folders.dbx box...I followed that advice blindly. What do I do now? Can I create such a folder or do I have to find it somewhere?


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

When posting, always state your OS and version numbers along with names of programs involved in your problem. Always better to post too many details than not enough.

Since it isn't exactly clear what your original problem was, it also isn't clear what you tried from some previous post.

If you deleted the folders.dbx file...shut everything down and reboot. OE should recreate a brand new folder for you when you open it up again. You cannot download this from the net. 

If OE does not make up a new folder, you should repair or reinstall IE/OE.

sekirt


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Went to properties and clicked on version. It said this 6.00.2800.1123. Does that help? I have already re-booted and the file did not recreate itself. I am very new at all of this. Do I reinstall off my Windows 98 Second Edition CD? What steps do I take?


----------



## lemondrop (Jun 24, 2004)

If you have OE you have the DBX files which go with it. They are most likely hidden.

In OE go to tools/options/maintenance tab. Click the store folder button. You will get the full path to where the files are. Like I said you may have to unhide the files. Click here for instructions.

Since your question is incredibly vague there isn't much more we can help with. Please explain the problem you are having.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks for posting back with helpful information. No you won't find OE6 on your Windows 98CD. That will have to be reinstalled from the MS site or possibly it is on your hard drive.

First try repairing IE (OE is part of the IE package)
Go to Start. Click Run. Type: msinfo32
When it opens, Click Tools. Click Internet Explorer Repair Tool.
It may tell you that you can't repair, in which case you will have to reinstall. Settings/emails, etc; should be unaffected.

If repair doesn't solve it, go to Start->Find. Type in: *ie6setup.exe* click Find Now. If it is on your hard drive, go to Start->Run and browse to the location of that file. And click OK to have it do a complete reinstall of IE. Settings/emails, etc; should be unaffected.

If you don't have it, go to the MS website and install from there.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/critical/ie6sp1/default.mspx

...And yes, be sure hidden files are showing and also file extensions (in Folder Options).

sekirt


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The *Folders.dbx* will be recreated when Outlook Express successfully opens in that identity.

The fact that it is gone and Outlook Express will not open.....?

Most likely means one of your other .dbx files is corrupted.

What exactly is your error that you thought you needed to delete the Folders.dbx file?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay...maybe this will help...I was reading the AvonLady's posts which seemed to be quite similiar to my problem. I assumed that my post would follow hers which is why I made the comment about previous posts and my problem being the same. That explains why my post sounded so vague. My mistake. One should never assume.

When I try to launch Outlook Express Version 6 (I now know that, thank you) it tells me that "Outlook Express could not be started because MSOE.dll could not be loaded". Before posting here, I did a search on Google and came up with lots of different things to do. One of the sites said to delete my Folders.dbx file. Which I did. Perhaps I shouldn't have. When I look into the Outlook Folder in my Programs file it says the MSOE.dll file is there. 

AvonLady's situation was similiar so I did what you told her to do. I checked to make sure my files were not read only. The were not read only. I also checked to see if the Address Book she mentions was checked off - and it isn't. So, somehow I've lost this Address Book. When I try to install this component (I have the disc) it won't install. Not sure why or how to get it to work.

The last post of instructions said to try to repair IE by running the ie6seup.exe. Which I did. Outlook still won't open and the message is the same about the MSOE.dll file. 

So...any suggestions for what I should do next? LOL


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Depending on how many identies you have setup, moving your .dbx files out of Outlook Express's message store should allow you to open Outlook Express.

When you do your search of .dbx files and you find more than one instance of the *Folders.dbx* file, look at the directory showing for each one.

If you have more than one identity, there will be additional directories listed, you will want to move the .dbx files for each identity separately, otherwise, you will end up with a mixed bag of messages.

Let me know if this is the case, otherwise we will proceed on having only one identity created.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Repeat your Search for .dbx files, create a folder on your Desktop called *Mail* and drag (Move not Copy) all your .dbx files in the Search window to the Mail folder on your Desktop.

Close your search window. Attempt to open Outlook Express.

If you are successfull Outlook Express will recreate your system folders which include:

Inbox
Outbox
Sent Items
Drafts
and the Folders.dbx file

You should then be able to Import your messages from the desktop back into Outlook Express.
File>Import>Messages>Microsoft Outlook 6>Import Mail from an OE6 directory>Browse to your *Mail* folder on the desktop, 
leave the setting as is for all the messages or select the folders you want to Import.

Click *Next* and you should see a *Congratulations Your data from 'Microsoft Outlook 6' was successfully imported into Outlook Express*. 
Click *Finish* and your done!

Let us know if this works or not, if not exactly what happened.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh...see...last post I said....

"Before posting here, I did a search on Google and came up with lots of different things to do. One of the sites said to delete my Folders.dbx file. Which I did. Perhaps I shouldn't have." 

So when I do the search you suggest...I don't have any! How can I recreate them? Or can I?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You need to have *Show hidden files and folders* enabled, do you?

Yes, I understood you deleted your Folders.dbx file, 
*Outlook Express* will recreate this file. 
What else did you delete?

Though it is good to note this, as you will need to copy the new Folders.dbx file to your saved .dbx files in the Mail folder on your desktop to enable the Import of your messages.

Are you only looking for the *Folders.dbx* file?
You should be looking for *ALL* *.dbx* files.
Inbox.dbx
Drafts.dbx
Outbox.dbx
any folders names you have created in Outlook Express will also have a .dbx extension.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay...unless there is somewhere else to do this...this is what I did.

My Computer
View
Folder Options
View Tab
Show all Files

I did a search *.dbx There are lots of .dbx files - just no Folders.dbx file. So, when I can access Outlook again the Folders.dbx file will recreate itself. That I understand.

The only other thing I can think of is that it has something to do with the Address Book. Like AvonLady's posts from earlier. When I looked at the Windows Set UP, the Address Book Component is not checked. Shouldn't it be? When I try to install it, it asks for the Windows 98 SE disc. Which I have and put in the CD drawer. But it won't download if from the disc. Does any of that make sense? Could it be the problem?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

When I try to launch Outlook Express the error message says

"Outlook Express could not be started because MSOE.dll could not be loaded".

Is the Folders.dbx file connected to this?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You are running Windows 98SE
Outlook Express 6.0

Well you are on the right track if you found the .dbx files, don't worry about the Folders.dbx file for now.

*Move* do not copy all your .dbx files to a new folder called *Mail* on your desktop, then close your Find window and attempt to open Outlook Express.

Let us know what happens


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

First, I created a folder on my desktop called Mail. Then...I searched for all *.dbx files. After find 18 files I selected them all and moved them (not copied) to the folder on my desk top called Mail. I closed the search. Tried to launch Outlook and the same message appears.

"Outlook Express could not be started because MSOE.dll could not be loaded".

Stumped yet? LOL


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

If your address book is missing, that is the cause of the MSOE error.

Search your hard drive for 2 files with these extensions:
.WAB
.WA~

1st one is your address book. 2nd one is the backup. 
Let us know if you find those.

sekirt


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Neither of them are there.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Well it would NOT be the first time, LOL
Hmmm....

Well, give me a little background of what was happening or had happened before this occurred...
Installed any updates or new programs?
Any other programs that are behaving erratically?

While I am looking into other solutions, try this for your address book
Start>Run,
Key in:
Wab /all


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Start>Run
Key in:
Wab /new

Select a name and create a new address book


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

I was cleaning up my compter. I did a disc cleanup. I looked into the More Options Tab. Under Windows Components it said "clean up" I selected that. There were some things selected that I didn't think I needed. The Accessiblity component, Multilanguage Support and Web TV for Windows. I worry now that I selected the Address Book by mistake? Is this the same Address Book that connects to Outlook?


I did the following

Start>Run,
Key in:
Wab /all

The message said "Can not find the file "Wab" (or one of its components). Make sure path and filename are correct and that all libraries are available.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Did this

Start>Run
Key in:
Wab /new

Same message as last time.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Items that would be relevant would be like virus/trojan/worm or spyware that might have caused problems prior to OE acting up.

Do you have anti-virus protection?
Firewall?
Spyware programs such as Spybot or Ad Aware?

sekirt


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay...question...and remember I'm a beginner here so go easy on me!

When I type

Start
Run
Wab /new
should I select ok or browse?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Start>Run
Key in:
Wab /new
click OK

It sounds like you are doing it correctly.

Go back into your Windows options tab and reselect your Address Book then try to initialize it by using the Wab /new command.

A virus scan as sekirt mentioned is always a good idea, after every Internet session I run Ad-aware SE.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Yes. Norton Anti-Virus Corporate Edition 7.60.926
Zone Alarm which was suggested here on this site
Ad-Aware and Spybot


I did update and run Norton Anti-Virus but I did not run Ad-aware or Spybot that day before doing the regular maintenance on my computer


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Once your Address Book is back in place, if Outlook Express still refuses to open, it may have a bad registry key.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

EAFiedler said:


> Start>Run
> Key in:
> Wab /new
> click OK
> ...


Okay...I don't get how I will use the Wab /new command when I am in my Windows options tab?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Start>Run
Key in:
Wab /new
click OK

This isn't working. I get an error message that says...

"Can not find the file "Wab" (or one of its components). Make sure path and filename are correct and that all libraries are available.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

In the Add/Remove programs you should be able to access the components of your Windows 98SE, sorry my Windows 98 is down right now. But, if I remember correctly, the Address book is listed under Accessories I believe.

What steps did you take to select the Address book the first time to get to the Windows Options window?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The wab will not initialize if the Address Book component is not available.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Address book is a separate entry - by itself in Win 98se Setup


While checking things...check Folder Options. File Types Tab. Is Address Book File listed there? If it is, click edit, then Set Default, possibly will straighten out registry.

sekirt


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks sekirt

I was just going to pm you to verify you had Win98 but you don't have pm enabled.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Can't think fast enough to post and pm.  

Did we lose Amazing?

Yes, do have 98se

sekirt


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I don't think anyone has asked....

Is the NAB in the Recycle Bin?

Also note it causes this error (from the MS note) only on Me?
(second thought, it could be because 98 "really" doesn't exist anymore?)


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No, no one has thought of it...

NAB?
I understand 
N
Address
Book

what does the N stand for?

I believe Amazinggreys is in the process of reinstalling the Address Book


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Name and Address Book?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

D'oh


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

No! You didn't lose me...had to feed the starving child...give me a minute to work through all you have said!


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

In Folder Options I only have a General and View Tab. No File Types tab.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

EAFiedler said:


> In the Add/Remove programs you should be able to access the components of your Windows 98SE, sorry my Windows 98 is down right now. But, if I remember correctly, the Address book is listed under Accessories I believe.
> 
> What steps did you take to select the Address book the first time to get to the Windows Options window?


The first time I saw the Address Book was when I was cleaning up my compter. I did a disc cleanup. I looked into the More Options Tab. Under Windows Components it said "clean up" I selected that. There were some things selected that I didn't think I needed. The Accessiblity component, Multilanguage Support and Web TV for Windows. I worry now that I selected the Address Book by mistake?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

No the NAB isn't in the recycle bin.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay...this is what I've just done.

My Computer
Control Panel
Add/Remove Programs
Window's Set Up tab - Selected Address Book
Clicked Have Disc
Copy Manufacturer's file from: E:\win98
Install
Please wait while system searches
Apply
Copying Files
Updating System

I went in to check that Address Book was in fact checked and it was.

I tried to launch Outlook and the same message came up about the MSOE.dll file.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Just re-booted...didn't change anything.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

If the Address Book is now installed, try the wab /new again
anything?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay...I did...

Start
Run
Wab /new
opened to name and place a file....
I picked a name and saved to my desktop

It has nothing in it...how do I import my addresses from before...or do I have to re-enter them all?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

My Outlook Folder has a Wab.exe file...what will that do for me?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes you will have to reenter your addresses.

Did Outlook Express open yet?

Wab.exe is the program that runs your Windows Address Book.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

No...Outlook still won't open...message the same...about the MSOE.dll file....! There is a file called that in the Outlook folder so I don't get what the problem is? Should I move the new WAB file into my Outlook folder?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Try copying it to your Outlook Folder


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

I copied it and then tried to launch Outlook. Still a no go.

What does the Wabmig.exe file do?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Looks like that is for Importing Address Book contacts.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

So...out of suggestions about the MSOE.dll file? Can't say I blame you!


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

What about all those .dbx files I moved into the file named Mail on my desktop? Should I move them back to Outlook or where?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No, not yet, I am working on another post for you, give me a few minutes...


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Sounds like your registry key for your Identity is corrupted, 
take a look at this site:
http://insideoe.tomsterdam.com/problems/errors.htm#foldersdbx
Download the .vbs script: the blue highlighted Force Identity Script

Follow the instructions, if this fails to work, you will need to remove the Identities key in the registry, if you do this please make a Backup of your registry first. Start>Run, key in: *scanreg*

Let me know, if you need any help with this, I will be monitoring this site for the next couple of hours.

Keep the .dbx files in that folder until after you are able to Import them back into Outlook Express.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay...will try this now...thanks...don't go away!


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

This is way over my head.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No problem we will walk through this together.
Looks like a gave you a link to the next page and not the actual file.
Give me a minute to find it.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Most of it doesn't even read like english to me...


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

On this page:
http://insideoe.tomsterdam.com/tips/forceid.htm
right click on DownloadIDforOE.vbs select save Target as:
save it to your Desktop.

Click on the .vbs file and a window should come up for your Outlook Express Identities.
If it does, does it show any Identities?
If so, select the first Identity and click OK.

If no Identities are listed, click on *Manage Identities* and create a new Identity.

Let me know what happens.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay...I downloaded the DownloadIDforOE.vbs file to my desktop. I clicked on it and got the same MSOE.dll message as when I try to launch Outlook.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Darn
Ok, we will try for tomorrow night if you like.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

See...some things are worth the trouble! Seems that is exactly what I am giving you! Thanks so much for your help. I appreciate it very much. Tomorrow...I'll be here! Night


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

It may not do anything....but it won't hurt anything to try. Registering the file has fixed some msoe problems in the past. Start->Run. Type: *regsvr32 msoe.dll* Note the space between 32 and msoe. Click OK. A message will come up saying it worked or if it did not.

sekirt


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Just tried that Sekirt...this message popped up...

LoadLibrary ("msoe.dll") failed
GetLastErrorReturns 0x00000485


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Back up your registry first:
Start>Run
key in:
*scanreg*
click *Yes*

*****************************************************

Start>Run
key in:
*regedit*

You should see something similar to the picture I have attached.
Can you locate these Identity keys?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

I did...
start>run
scanreg
ok

No errors found. The system register has been backed up already today. Would you like to back it up again? I said yes.

Then I did
start>run
regedit

I've attached a pic of what I found. Looks more or less like your.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey...that isn't my pic. How did that happen?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I think not LOLroflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay I can't post the pic...
I have only one identity in each place and the numbers are different


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh sure...laugh at the new senior member! LOL


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

For reference sake, this is the site that deals with the removal of these keys:
http://insideoe.tomsterdam.com/files/reg_IDkeys.htm


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

and you want me to do what with this site?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

build it and they will come...............

Sorry, it was just for reference sake, did you get my pm?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Yes...can't capture it in a screenshot. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay...sent...


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Get it?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Got it,

Ok, close all your other programs leaving the Registry Editor open.

For the Key:
HKEY_Current_User\Identities\*{0B9C7400-3436-11D7-8B42-AEB4455B0876}*

Click/highlight, on *{0B9C7400-3436-11D7-8B42-AEB4455B0876}*
press the *Delete* key on your keyboard

We will leave the second Identity key, in the Registry Editor, alone for now.

Close Regedit and attempt to open Outlook Express.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Not that I'm doubting you...but I sure hope you know what you are doing because I don't! LOL

Did what you said.

Tried to launch Outlook

Same message about the MSOE.dll file not loading.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Open regedit again and navigate to the key
HKEY_Current_User\Identities 
click on Identities, does it say anything about Main Identity in the righthand pane?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

No. What is says is....
Default (Value not set)
Default User ID
Identity Login 0x00098053 (622675)
Identity Ordinal 0x00000004 (4)
Last User ID
Last User Name
Migrated 5 0x00000001 (1)
Start As


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

This may involve more registry keys, which may or may not include the address book registry key, sekirt has suggested a scanreg /restore

If you want to continue, sekirt will walk you through it, otherwise I am sure the steps will be waiting for you when you return.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Getting kind of late for me...would either of you mind if I checked back in the morning?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Sorry to keep you up, especially with no progress.
Good night


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Don't be sorry. You have been great. Maybe I should call it a lost cause?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Lost cause? Never! Just ship me your computer shipping prepaid of course 
I'll whip it into shape! Just let me get my hands on it... LOL


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

ROFLMA....! Some people just don't know when to give up!

Night


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi again,

Figure this will be here whenever you arrive tomorrow. Hopefully this will return you to a registry before you had the problems and OE will work properly again.

Click Start->Shut Down. Choose Restart in MS DOS mode. When you see the DOS screen, type in: *scanreg /restore* and press Enter. You should see a screen allowing you to choose a date for registries. Choose one that is *before* you had any problems. When it finishes, it should say to restart your computer. Unless it failed. If it failed go back and try another date. You should have a total of 5 dates available.

If your mouse isn't set up to be active in DOS, the keys you need to navigate are the Tab Key, Arrow Keys and Enter Key. Tab will highlight which item, arrows will move cursor and Enter is same as left clicking a mouse.

If you can't get into DOS mode by Shut Down, here is how to get there at boot up. In Safe Mode you need to choose the Command Line option:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;180902

If for any reason you get stuck in DOS, type *exit* and press Enter.
If it works, try OE and hopefully it will be working again too. Since you cleaned some items out, there might be some registry entries that we'll have to manually delete.

*Edit--> It occurred to me that you might be efficient enough to back up your registry before doing scanreg /restore - but DON'T. Since you only have 5 backed up registries to choose from, backing it up would take up 1 of those 5 slots. That would knock one of your older registries off the list and I am hoping you have one (or more) that predate the problem.*

sekirt


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi there,

Sorry I haven't been back before now...sometimes life gets in the way of the other stuff!

I'm working through the instructions left by Sekirt now...


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

OK
Print it out if necessary.

sekirt


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Morning Sekirt,

I printed your instructions and was able to go to DOS without any problem but none of the dates listed were for before my problem with Outlook so I didn't proceed any further.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Good Morning. Oh oh. Will have to think some more.

How about do scanreg /restore to a date preceeding the registry changes you made that did not pan out. Then at least your computer should be back to the condition when you posted. Just to clarify....Dec 5, 2004 would be OK or farther back if it should say it failed.

sekirt


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Well...the earliest date is for December 7...so before that isn't an option. And the problem started before then, anyway.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

OK. No scanreg /restore.

When you open OE now/today, refresh my memory about errors (ie MSOE? etc). I'll review the whole thread but I just want to be sure what it is doing this moment.

Maybe I can come up with something by evening. We are in the same time zone, so if I don't post before 11pm - then tomorrow.

sekirt


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

When I try to launch Outlook Express the message says,

Outlook Express could not be started because MSOE.DLL could not be loaded.

I'll check back throughout the day to see if you were able to post anything.

Thanks again!


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Can you confirm your Address Book is now there by doing this:
Click Start, point to Find and click For Files or Folders. 
In Search for files or folders named, type: *.wab and for "Look in" it should say Main (C). Does it find a .WAB file located here: 
C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book

Also verify that it is now checked in Add/Remove programs, on the Windows Setup Tab.

The other item of concern, you were missing a tab called *File Types* in Folder Options. Can you confirm that is still not there? There should be 3 tabs. General/View/File Types. 
(Start->Settings->Folder Options)

sekirt


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Morning....

I checked for the location of my Address Book as per your instructions. I found an address book with my name in two locations. One on C:\WINDOWS\desktop (which is where I created it the other day as outlined in one of these posts) and also in C:\WINDOWS\OutlookExpress but not in C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book. Can the one I created be moved to the location it should be in and what should I do with the extra one?

I verified in the Windows Setup Tab that I do have Address Book checked.

I found in my folder options under File Types to folders. One called File Folder and one call Folder. Is that what we were looking for?


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi
You have a folder at c:\Windows\Outlook Express?
What is there besides the address book?


> I found in my folder options under File Types to folders. One called File Folder and one call Folder. Is that what we were looking for?


Not clear what you are saying here. My reference is my post#30 (page 2).

If you go to Start->Settings->Folder Options. How many Tabs are there?

sekirt


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

> I found in my folder options under File Types to folders. One called File Folder and one call Folder. Is that what we were looking for?


Never mind, I see what you are saying - guess the lost TAB showed up. This is OK.

sekirt

*edit to add following:* Go to the File Types Tab. See if you can find Address Book File. Highlight it and then click Edit. You should see 3 things entered there: "Address Book File" The word "OPEN" and a check mark for "Confirm open after download"

Are those present on yours?


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry...I should have typed that I have a .wab file in C:\Program Files\Outlook Express....not in C:\WINDOWS....


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

OK. Your .WAB is there. Do you also have the .WA~ file there?

MOVE those to C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book
Put them into the Address Book Folder.

Also check what I added my previous post about File Types

sekirt


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay...give me a minute...


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay...in my C:\PROGRAM FILES\Outlook Express are the following files

9xmig.dll
csapi3t1.dll
msimn.exe
msoe.dll
msoe.txt
msoeres.dll
oeimport.dll
oemigso.exe
oemiglib.dll
setup50.exe
wab.exe
wabfind.dll
wabimp.dll
wabmig.exe
<me>.wab

-------
"Go to the File Types Tab. See if you can find Address Book File. Highlight it and then click Edit. You should see 3 things entered there: "Address Book File" The word "OPEN" and a check mark for "Confirm open after download"

Are those present on yours?" YES...all of that is there.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

sekirt
MOVE those to C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book
Put them into the Address Book Folder.
sekirt[/QUOTE said:


> Move "those" what...sorry I didn't follow this....


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

<me>.wab is the address book.

At some point a backup is automatically created called <me>.wa~
Probably after the address book is opened, which yours hasn't been opened yet.

So, take <me>.wab and move it to the Address Book Folder.

File Types seem to be in order. Nothing to do there.

sekirt


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay...I moved the <me>.wab folder from:

C:\Program Files\Outlook Express to
C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book

Can I delete the one that is on my desktop?


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

OK. Let's try for a BIG moment and see if OE will open.

If it does not open, I am totally out of ideas. Unless someone comes along with new ideas. Then you only have the choices of a broken OE or reinstall Windows over the top or reformat and do a completely new install of Windows.

So, I am crossing my fingers.

Yes, I guess the desktop WAB can be deleted.

sekirt


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

I hate to say this...but I still get the message about the MSOE.dll file not loading...

Since it seems we aren't going to make this work can you tell me if there is anyway to get the emails out of Outlook so I can at least salvage that? Then I will dump Outlook altogether, I suppose. Can I uninstall it from the computer?


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Try this, just a last minute thought that might make it work. Go to MS and see if you can install IE 6. It should only put things on your computer that are missing and maybe fix the MSOE.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&DisplayLang=en

I'll check in later to see results and advise more on recovering emails.

sekirt


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

I followed the link and downloaded. A message said I had the most recent version installed and it suggested I not reinstall. I reinstalled anyway. I can now open Outlook Express but everything is gone since in effect, I suppose I created a new Outlook. At least it opens. Is there some way I can still find my old emails in a folder somewhere on my computer?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You still have your .dbx files saved in the Mail folder on your desktop?

We can restore them from there.


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

Morning...

I found where the new .dbx files are located and renamed them adding "new.dbx" to the names. Then I copied the old .dbx files from where they were located on my desktop in a folder we named mail into the file where the new .dbx files are. Can't seem to figure out how to actually get the emails to show up though. Doing something wrong, I suppose?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Read through this first, you can leave this window open while you are following the steps.
Another way to restore your .dbx files to Outlook Express is to create a new Identity.

Open Outlook Express, File>Identities>Add New Identity, Name the Identity: *Export* for recognition sake.

Click on Yes when asked if you want to switch to the new Identity.

Cancel out of the Internet Connection Wizard window when it pops up.

Tools>Options>Maintenance tab, if there, remove the checkmark for *Compact messages in the background* Click Apply. 
Always check for this when creating a new Identity as allowing this process to run in the background can lead to corruption of your messages. 
SP2 for XP addresses this issue and corrects it to be unchecked by default.

Still, on the *Maintenance tab*, click the *Store Folder* button to find the path where your new *Export Identity* keeps its .dbx files.

Using Windows Explorer, navigate to that directory. 
Initially, in the *Export Identity* directory in Windows Explorer, you should see the *Folders.dbx* file and the *Inbox.dbx file.*

With Windows Explorer still open, close Outlook Express, then *DELETE* the *Folders.dbx* file and the *Inbox.dbx* file from Windows Explorer.
*Copy* (just in case you need to retry) the .dbx files you want to restore, into the *Export Identities* directory in Windows Explorer, close Windows Explorer and open Outlook Express. 
If Outlook Express opens to your *Main Identity*, File>Switch Identity and select the *Export identity*. 
This will allow the *Folders.dbx* file to be *recreated* which will *INCLUDE* the information for the .dbx files you just copied into Windows Explorer.

You can stop here if you like as you should now be able to see the new folders, containing the messages, for the .dbx files you added, or you can Import them back into your Main Identity.

*To Import:*
In Outlook Express, *SWITCH* back to your *Main Identity*, 
File>Import>Messages>Microsoft Outlook Express 6>Next>Select the Export Identity>OK>Next>Next>Finish
You should see a Congratulations Your data was successfully imported....

Let us know if you were successful or not.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Renaming the actual .dbx file has little effect, if you have not first created the folder in Outlook Express, deleting its corresponding .dbx file, then naming the .dbx file to match the folder and substituting it for the original .dbx file. And of course, you cannot have that folder open while attempting that as it will not allow the original .dbx file to be deleted.

For example:
I want to reintroduce a .dbx file called *Windows XP Messages.dbx* back into Outlook Express, I already have a folder called Windows XP Messages in Outlook Express, click on the folder in Outlook Express to verify it is empty. Then remove the focus off of the *Windows XP Messages* folder and click on the Inbox folder in Outlook Express.

In Windows Explorer, navigate to that directory, locate the original Windows XP Messages.dbx file and delete it. Then copy the replacement *Windows XP Messages.dbx* file into Windows Explorer.

Click on the Windows XP Messages folder in Outlook Express and all the messages in the reintroduced .dbx file will show up..

Clear as MUD???


----------



## amazinggreys (Feb 22, 2004)

LOL...well...this has been quite an experience...

Did what you said to do in the last post but still can't retrieve my old emails. I'm going to chalk it up to "sometimes you can...sometimes you can't" and leave it at that.

Thank you all so much for all the help. Great to have Outlook Express back up and functioning. I appreciate your help very much.


----------



## KateNashville (Jul 28, 2007)

My power went out due to a storm as my computer was shutting down. When I turned it back on the first time I received an error from Outlook Express (which I did not write down) and I was forced to close everything and reboot. When I did my OE came back up fine, but did not show any of my saved folders. I have located those files and went through steps I found on this forum to move all files to a new folder, restart OE and import the folders. Everything worked fine until I was give the list of folders to choose and it is not showing the files prior to the error. It is showing the new ones from my currently working version of OE. So I'm afraid these other files are corrupted. Last resort is to download a year's worth of files saved on my providers server, but it will take hours to go through 1700 emails and determine which ones I had wanted to keep. Any help is great appreciated! Background: I'm running Windows XP and OE version 6.0


----------

